# Ancienne AM payée au réel



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Alors ma collègue envoie les comptes pour octobre mensualisation AC donc évidemment pas compliqué même si c'était En AI. Son PE actuel est étonné de payer x€ alors que l’enfant est venu + tard etc. Donc explications au PE qui lui sort que son ancienne AM déduisait toutes les heures non effectuées pour convenance personnelle. Bah voyons !

Donc elle lui a répondu que c'était INTERDIT depuis des années et qu’elle était ELLE l’employeur EN DEHORS DE LA LOI, et que son ancienne AM devrait lui fait un rappel pour les salaires déduits à tort.

Ça l’a vite arrêté dans son délire et la conversation a vite pris vite fin ...bizarre ... pourquoi ? 🙌😅

Par contre, l’autre AM c’est dingue de ne pas savoir ça. Connaissant son nom, ma collègue va l’appeler ☎️


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Au secours !!!!


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Je suis une ancienne mais grâce à ce forum j'ai encore plus appris (je pêche encore pour les CP désolée !) mais se faire retirer les heures alors qu'il s'agit de la convenance personnelle du PE depuis notre convention çà je l'ai acquis !!! Chantou cette ass mat incriminée est âgée ???


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Non elle est jeune ... avant elle était dans un autre village et maintenant elle est dans un autre à 5 km. En + ma collègue a eu 2 des accueillis venant de chez elle. Elle va poser la question à l’autre PE qu’elle connaît bien.


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

En + ma collègue est comme moi au niveau tarif donc bcp + cher que l’ancienne AM mais les PE l’ont qd même retiré de l’autre. Comme quoi le tarif n’est pas forcément une sélection.


----------



## pommedamour26 (24 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi j’ai appris des choses en lisant le forum car même en ayant lu la convention je ne savais pas parfaitement tout mettre en œuvre 
Puis quand on débute les parents en profitent pour ma part c’était les heures compensées d’une semaine à l’autre 

Maintenant c’est fini depuis longtemps je mets en place ma mensualisation après si elle est faite en totalité ou non je ne déduis rien pour convenance personnelle et je ne compense pas une semaine par une autre 

Ce soucis là est surtout avec des employeurs hospitaliers car n’ont pas tous de roulement fixe 
Mais contente d’avoir pu trouver des infos ici


----------



## Ladrine 10 (24 Octobre 2022)

Dans mon village une AM qui a exercé pendant 30 ans (en retraite maintenant)
Se faisait payé au réel
Heure travailler heure payé
10% tout les mois pour ses vacances
Pas de différence pour elle en ai ou ac 
Du coup elle se retrouvait sans salaire au mois d'août vu qu'elle ne travaillais pas 
Des pe sont venus chez moi quand elle a arrêté
Quand ils m'ont expliquer comment elle fonctionnait j'étais sur le c..
Il a fallu que j'explique comment fonctionnait réellement une mensualisation 
Ils étaient au courant mais lAM ne voulais pas changé sa façon de faire vu que sa fonctionnait très bien comme ça

La mensualisation n'est quand même pas ressente
Qu'on soit pas pointu sur toutes les subtilités de notre métier ok mais là 😱


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Oui Chantou hormis cette histoire de déduction des heures non effectuées et déduites alors que non ! elle est moins chère que vous toutes et les PE se sauvent mais alors pourquoi ? elle n'est peut-être pas fut-fut comme on dit !!! à voir la raison ...


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Alors le « pire » ou « drôle » ma collègue en a 2 qui viennent de chez elle. Et lorsqu’une des mamans lui avait dit qu’elle allait chez Y, l’autre maman qui l'avait entendu parler de Y, a dit « et bien moi aussi, nous allons chez Y »

Perso, j’aurais eu les boules


----------



## Griselda (24 Octobre 2022)

Possible que ça ne soit pas tout à fait exacte non plus, peut être que le PE a tenté un cou de bluff, justement parce que le taux etant déjà plus haut...?


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Elle va demander à l’autre maman. Elle lui a dit qu’elle la payait lorsque son enfant était malade. Elle lui a répondue que c’était En fonction de son contrat et qu’elle avait mis une clause sup qu’elle acceptait les enfants malades sauf SI Covid et que ce serait payé selon sa clause 😀

C’est la première fois qu’elle a été confrontée à ça.


----------



## Griselda (24 Octobre 2022)

Perso j'en ai entendu des choses mais jamais qu'une AM accepte de retirer de sa mensu les heures non effectuées à la demande des PE. Pour le coup la payer même quand son enfant était malade c'est peanut et on peut se demander si elle avertissait quand là l'absence était due à une maladie... bref.

ce qui est pénible c'est qu'alors l'AM qui juste respecte le B.A.BA pourrait passer pour une voleuse. Elle a donc bien fait de lui faire remarquer que si son encienne AM part au tribunal (elle a 3 ans pour le faire) elle n'aurait aucune difficulté à avoir gain de cause.
Si j'étais PE, pour être honnête, je n'attendrais pas qu'elle me le réclame, je rétablirais mais je suppose que je suis une extra terrestre...


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Ma collègue attend demain son autre employeur pour lui poser la question car week-end long pour l’autre PE, et après elle appèlera l’AM


----------



## incognito (24 Octobre 2022)

euh ça ne choque que moi que la nouvelle AM se mêle du contrat de l'ancienne ? personne ne peut demander à l'AM ou aux parents ce que faisait l'ancienne et encore moins lui tomber dessus.
Les PE n'avaient qu'à faire leur boulot d'employeur


----------



## Griselda (24 Octobre 2022)

Alors en effet incognito on n'a pas à demander aux autres PE les termes du contrat qu'ils avaient.

Apeller l'AM pour lui en toucher 2 mots... hum... ça se discute car l'information vient d'un PE concerné qui l'a dit sans qu'on le lui demande et oui ça peut concerner les collègues car cela peut être considéré comme de la concurrence déloyale que d'accepter (voir de proposer) des conditions inférieures à la CCN et ses collègues pourraient donc la traîner aussi au tribunal pour demander réparation du préjudice.

Si cette AM ignore ce qu'elle fait on lui demandera de rectifier et  ce autant pour elle (car elle se fait avoir) que pour ses collègues qui ne peuvent être concurencielles de condition non conforme à la loi.


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi ce qui me choque c’est que le PE ne trouvait pas normal de payer normalement comme stipulé sur le contrat de ma collègue et qui voulait lui déduire des heures alors qu’elle était venue 1/2h + tard pdt 1 semaine à son initiative, car son ancienne AM le faisait. 

Et je trouve tout à fait NORMAL que ma collègue prévienne cette AM qu’elle s’est bien fait rouler. Manque de connaissances à ce sujet certainement et je trouve ça très louable de prendre de son temps pour lui expliquer et récupérer son dû.


----------



## incognito (24 Octobre 2022)

oui je comprends Chantou, mais l'ancienne AM peut aussi ne pas du tout apprécier que les termes de son contrat soient discuter avec des inconnus...


----------



## Griselda (24 Octobre 2022)

Elle peut ne pas apprécier mais
1) c'est le PE qui en a parlé, ce n'est pas l'AM qui a posé des questions
2) s'il est illégal, encore une fois, ça concerne ses collègues qui en l'apprenant sont en droit d'aller au tribunal pour concurence deloyale

Donc oui c'est gênant mais ce qui l'est d'autant plus c'est d'accepter des conditions anormales.

J'aborderais donc cette collègue sous la forme "amicalement j'aimerai parler de toi de quelque chose d'important dans ton interêt", si elle me répond qu'elle sait mais que ça lui convient comme ça là je lui expliquerais sans doute qu'elle n'est pas autorisée à accepter n'importe quoi car elle porte alors préjudice aux autres (surtout celles de son secteur).

Si demain tu cherches un emploi comme vendeuse dans un magasin, qu'on ne te prends pas mais que tu apprends ensuite qu'une autre personne a été choisie parce qu'elle acceptait d'être payée 1/2 SMIC, tu auras le droit de porter plainte. Si l'autre personne montre bonne foie en reclamant la mise en conformité avec effet retroactif elle ne sera pas embettée mais si elle ne le fait pas oui elle sera tout autant répréhensible que son employeur.


----------



## Catie6432 (24 Octobre 2022)

Il n'y aurait rien à dire concernant les termes de son contrat si ceux ci étaient légaux. La nouvelle ass mat peut s'étonner à juste titre des demandes de son nouvel employeur qui lui demande de reproduire des conditions contraires à la convention collective nationale. Si j'étais dans ce cas j'en discuterai avec ma collègue. En effet, beaucoup des éléments de son contrat semblaient être en sa défaveur. Je lui conseillerai confraternellement de prendre connaissance de la convention collective. Après, mission accomplie. Elle fait ce qu'elle veut. Je m'en lave les mains.


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

C’est la maman qui lui a dit que son ancienne AM faisait comme ça. Donc ma collègue est entrée dans la brèche pour lui dire que c'était illégal et qu’elle était hors la loi car c’etait Elle l’employeur etc  .

Perso, on m’aurait dit certaines infos que je ne savais pas, j’aurais été très heureuse de l’apprendre et pouvoir y remédier comme la journée de solidarité qui m’est restée en travers de la gorge pour un PE qui ne venait même pas le lundi.

Ma seule satisfaction concernant ce PE mon refus de place pour son 3ème non prévu au programme.

Si une collègue se fait avoir, normal de la prévenir et je pense au niveau CP et tout le reste ça doit être pareil.

Gros soucis lors des formations, perso simplement 2h et encore j’ai strictement RIEN appris !


----------



## Chantou1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Oh STOP Patrico vient de me dire qu’il s'était fait un virement de 500€ sur son compte ... j’ai aussitôt relevé la tête 😅 Touches Pas A Mon Pognon 🙌😀 bien joué pour attirer mon attention ...mon pognon ..mon pognon ...t’es mort 💀


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Oh STOP Patrico vient de me dire qu’il s'était fait un virement de 500€ sur son compte ... j’ai aussitôt relevé la tête 😅 Touches Pas A Mon Pognon 🙌😀 bien joué pour attirer mon attention ...mon pognon ..mon pognon ...t’es mort 💀


en parlant de pognon j'ai reçu un virement surprise de 850€ ce matin    de la part du notaire cloture de la succession de mon papa qui est quand même décédé en 2017....


----------



## Catie6432 (25 Octobre 2022)

Kikine moi c'était hier. Crédit d'impôts de ma maman décédée de la Covid en 2021 : 1 897 euros. A partager avec ma sœur bien sûr. La succession est maintenant close. Il ne restait plus que les impôts pour 2021. Une pensée pour elle et pour tous ceux décédés de cette maladie. ♥️


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

Bah il ne faut pas attendre après, 2017 ! J’ai eu aussi une succession et il faut savoir qu’il faut être derrière pour les relancer 

Normalement 6 mois c’est clôturé si pas de succession compliquée au niveau du partage


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

Et bien moi aussi 95€ sur mon compte 😅 🤑 des impôts car à priori ils me remboursent la taxe de l’audiovisuel


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

A priori la taxe d’habitation pour l’année prochaine ne sera plus à payer 💰 😫


----------



## kikine (25 Octobre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bah il ne faut pas attendre après, 2017 ! J’ai eu aussi une succession et il faut savoir qu’il faut être derrière pour les relancer
> 
> Normalement 6 mois c’est clôturé si pas de succession compliquée au niveau du partage


là c'est la clôture, la succession a été très compliquée et houleuse... j'avais déjà reçu 10 000 pour une avance en 2018 ça m'a permis de déménager car mon autre maison était un gouffre en chauffage et je ne parvenais plus à payer les charges (grand logement, plafond haut et isolation médiocre...)


----------



## Chantou1 (25 Octobre 2022)

J’ai ma belle famille qui attend ENCORE au bout de 15 ans la cloture car ils sont 7 frères et sœurs et ne s’entendent pas. C’est le seul moment si des griefs où il faut s’entendre et après on continue sa vie si griefs


----------



## Nanou91 (25 Octobre 2022)

Dites donc les filles, je croyais qu'il ne fallait plus dévier du sujet du post initial....  😂  😂


----------

